

Who is Leaking More: Edward Snowden or the Government Officials Condemning Him? - SeanDav
https://pressfreedomfoundation.org/blog/2013/06/who-leaking-more-edward-snowden-or-government-officials-condemning-him

======
e3pi
".....Obama administration’s disturbing “Insider Threat” program, which
supposedly views all leaks akin to aiding the enemy. This program, and its
dangerous culture, has bled into agencies that don't even deal with classified
information, including the Department of Education, Department of Agriculture
and Peace Corp.

".....Numerous government officials have said on background that Edward
Snowden's passport has been revoked, but no one will confirm it on the
record.” Why couldn't they say anything officially? ....Because it was
prohibited by the the Privacy Act.

Without having to introduce a misinterpretation of "Godel Incompleteness" are
not there simpler things related in computer science that tells us there are
examples of such rationalizations painted into a corner, surfacing tautology
quandries becoming 'undecideable', and so, by extending throughout the
"...Department of Education, Department of Agriculture and Peace Corp,..."
hierarchies, the whole machine can no longer fly?

Was Yossarian, and Joseph Heller's story more than fiction? Do we need to add
Heller to these new Orwell-Huxley reading lists?

